# had my baby :-) update with birth story & pic



## BabyAitchison

Well that was it, hard labour but obviously worth it  baby Grace born at 12.34pm weighing 7lb 1oz. Will update birth story later. Thanks for everyones support x


----------



## Jobean03

Was looking for your next post - so glad she is here! Congratulations!


----------



## gretavon

Gasp!! It was the full moon!!!! Good job and congratulations!


----------



## bitethebullet

Congratulations!


----------



## sammy10kids

Congrats x


----------



## lanicol12

Congratulations and welcome baby Grace x


----------



## Remlap

Oooo you little sneak!! Congrats on baby Grace, beautiful name and good weight!
Hope you are both doing well. Look forward to birth story x


----------



## GreyGirl

Congratulations! :D


----------



## lindblum

congrats x


----------



## charlie_lael

Congrats!


----------



## britt0285

Congratulations!


----------



## jamhs

Congrats on the birth of your baby girl!!!


----------



## KathrynW

Congratulations! x


----------



## Kitty1979

Congrats, beautiful name. Looking forward to reading ur birth story


----------



## glitterfly

Awh congratulations! :) xxx


----------



## greats

Ahhhh congratulations!!!!!!!!! Can't wait to hear more about it!


----------



## 5thbunbaking

Congratulations!!! Love her name, :flower:


----------



## cheshire

Congratulations. Looking forward to an update, short and sweet post. You must be tired :hugs:


----------



## kayyheyy

Oh my goodness congrats!


----------



## Agiboma

congrats


----------



## BabyAitchison

Hi ladies, hope everyone is well. Quick birth story. Oh and I DDT on sat night and realised after I was bleeding badly, shortly after I started getting pains so called and was told to go in. Went in at half 2am and was examined at 3am and told I was 2cm but my waters were gone which surprised me. Told they would examine me again at 7am. Started getting worse pains so day shift mw examined me at half 7am and I was 3cm!! 1cm in 4 hours :-( but she discovered my waters were intact!! So she helped them along  at half 11 after feeling mega pressure she told me to push if I wanted but there was obviously a prob, she checked and I was still only 5cm but graces head was right down but part of my cervix was stuck on her head so she had to hold it back while I pushed to get her head further down. This worked and after a bit more diamorphine and gas and air I started pushing again and delivered her at 12.34pm! So 5cm to delivery in an hour! She was born on the hospital date 39 weeks weighing 7lb 1oz and is gorgeous  thanks for advice and support and we wish you all well x x
 



Attached Files:







Orzp7.jpg
File size: 26 KB
Views: 28


----------



## lindblum

she is gorgeous x


----------



## britt0285

too cute!


----------



## beth30

Gorgeous! Congrats!


----------



## Mummy2B21

congrats


----------



## Bevziibubble

Congratulations!! :D


----------

